# Sheila's in australia



## sheilaB (Dec 3, 2008)

Hi

I am starting get worried about the fact that I am called Sheila and we are moving to Oz. Am I right to be concerned? I can handle a lot of ribbing and teasing - believe me I've had it over here (by the way I am reasonably young so there are not many Sheila's my age - I've never met any!!) but it seems to be used over there in such a negative way. Does anyone know of any other Sheila's that have moved to Oz and what they experienced?

Thanks


----------



## ZeusThing (Dec 7, 2008)

Okay, I missed the context here. What's wrong?


----------



## epidaetia (Nov 15, 2008)

Umm.. I think she meant all those jokes about sheila in aussie.. But I'm not sure how popular or unpopular name is in aussie...
Any expats living there should have some idea..


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

I've been here 18 months and not met anyone called Sheila. I've not actually heard the term used either although some blokes still refer to women as 'birds'.


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

I think it's a rather old-fashioned term these days. I think if you're in a major city you'd almost never hear it except from some 40+ somethings with a real strong chauvinst streak. Yes, you'll get the odd joke or two the first time people meet you but I doubt it would go beyond that.



sheilaB said:


> Hi
> 
> I am starting get worried about the fact that I am called Sheila and we are moving to Oz. Am I right to be concerned? I can handle a lot of ribbing and teasing - believe me I've had it over here (by the way I am reasonably young so there are not many Sheila's my age - I've never met any!!) but it seems to be used over there in such a negative way. Does anyone know of any other Sheila's that have moved to Oz and what they experienced?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## UK2Oz (Dec 4, 2008)

Sheila
We have been here 4 1/2 years and I have never heard anyone use the term Sheila, so I think you will be fine, your more likely to be called a pom than anything. Ozzies like to have a dig at pommies but it's in a joking way and you just give back as good as you get.


----------



## sheilaB (Dec 3, 2008)

Thanks everyone, I feel a lot better now. I've been getting so much stick of people here when I tell them I'm gping to Ox, all saying But what bout your name??? it made me really paranoid. Glad to hear things are not quite like us Brits seem to think!


----------



## seandann (Apr 10, 2009)

hi im from england and i moved here 2yrs ago, u dont need 2 worry about ur name, we meet a family that moved over here aswell from uk and the lady was called sheila and no1 said anything to her!! dont worry we all just get called poms!! take care


----------

